# New Tapatalk App



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

For those of you who love Tapatalk, they have a new app.  It is Tapatalk HD and is updated for tablets.  It works much the same and seems to just be a UI update, but I've been using the Beta and liked it enough to pay for the app again.


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

That's got me tempted. I know it's optimized for larger screens, but have you tried it on a smaller device? I'd be more inclined to buy it (again) if I could use it on my Fire 8.9 and my Nexus 4.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here it is on Amazon: 

It does cost $3.99 -- maybe it'll be the FAotD at some point. . . .for now, I think I'm content with the regular one. What sort of features does it add?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

runtmms said:


> That's got me tempted. I know it's optimized for larger screens, but have you tried it on a smaller device? I'd be more inclined to buy it (again) if I could use it on my Fire 8.9 and my Nexus 4.


I had to buy it again. Unfortunately the developers decided to put out a separate copy for phone and tablet

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I think it was .99 the day of the official release. Not sure I would have bought it at 3.99. It crashes pretty frequently for me. But I would not be without it.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tsemple said:


> I think it was .99 the day of the official release. Not sure I would have bought it at 3.99. It crashes pretty frequently for me. But I would not be without it.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


App slut that I am, I couldn't resist. I like it much better than the original. I'm out now but will tell more about why I like it. Wish it had been 0.99, though.

Betsy

Sent from Killashandra, my Fire HD8.9 4G


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

"App slut", LOL. I've thought about getting Tapatalk but never did, mainly because I wasn't sure it would be that much of an improvement over just using the browser, and I usually visit forums via my laptop anyway.  But now that I've got the larger screen 8.9, maybe I'll get this. Guess I'll wait until I hear some feedback about it (and see if it comes out as a FAotD ...    Was the original version ever a FAotD?).


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

tsemple said:


> I think it was .99 the day of the official release. Not sure I would have bought it at 3.99. It crashes pretty frequently for me. But I would not be without it.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


I've been using it since the Beta and it has never crashed on me. Boy do I wish I got it for .99, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not experiencing crashes so far, either.  Jesslyn, are you using the Amazon Appstore version (I am).  Tsemple, are you using the Appstore version?

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not experiencing crashes so far, either. Jesslyn, are you using the Amazon Appstore version (I am). Tsemple, are you using the Appstore version?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I'm using the Amazon version as well.


----------

